# Brax Special Platinum Limited Edition 26 of 50



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

NEW BRAX Limited Platinum Anniversary 6 channel amplifier No. 26 or 50 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW BRAX Limited Platinum Anniversary 6 channel amplifier No. 26 or 50 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com






Not my auction


----------



## Freakquency (8 mo ago)

This is nnnaaassttyyyy. Wish I had the income.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

And comes with a Brax Shirt...!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Every time I see this go up for sale I want to buy it...


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

This One Ups the McIntosh MC4000 in today's world, and a bargain since the Mc would be $7,500 in today's inflated dollar.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

knever3 said:


> This One Ups the McIntosh MC4000 in today's world, and a bargain since the Mc would be $7,500 in today's inflated dollar.


What did the mc4000 cost when it was out?


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

There are also two MCC4000Ms available on eBay right now for anyone looking.


----------



## clange2485 (Dec 10, 2020)

SkizeR said:


> What did the mc4000 cost when it was out?


I can only find info on the Mc4000m.

MC4000M 6 channel. 4 channels X 100w, 2 channels X 300w. Dual illuminated output level meters. Power Guard. Quad MOSFET PWM power supplies. Ported tunnel forced-air cooling. Multi-stage thermal protection. Input level controls. Transient protection. Gold plated terminals. 2ohm stability. Allows internal installation of McIntosh parametric equalizer modules. Includes built-in electronic crossover with selectable high pass and low pass filters. Size 2-3/4"H, 34"W and 12"D. Sold from 1996-. Last retail price $4000.00


----------

